# Acer eRecovery Management Stuck!!!



## HelplessMan001 (Nov 15, 2010)

So, I bought an Acer 5742 with Windows 7 last month, and I have reason to believe I was attacked by a virus. 

Losing hope, I try using the 4 recovery disks GeekSquad gave me when I bought the computer. 
I choose the option to restore my computer to factory defaults while backing up my personal files.

Everything goes smoothly up until the "updating system" part. According to the time-elapsed, it's been 10 hours since its been frozen on 99% (still on Disc 3 of the 4). I'm going to put in Disc 4 and leave it for another couple hours while I go to school.

If I don't see any changes, I'm going to force a shut down and reboot the computer.

Will this harm my computer, and possibly corrupt my system?

(also, I know it's only been 10 hours, but that's still pretty long for system recovery, don't ya think?)


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

not really, cant do any more harm than already as clearly not installing

can you not boot to to recovery console? or use the recovery disc to boot to the image that is on your comp instead of , for now, trying a full reinstall

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/What-are-the-system-recovery-options-in-Windows-7

click the show all bit at bottom of page


----------

